
Solo – Time Tracking and Invoicing for Individual Professionals - activis
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1169529109?pt=118068070&ct=HackerNews&mt=8
======
activis
Last weekend I published my new app for time tracking and invoicing on
AppStore.

I will be happy to get some feedback.

